# Please advice about FreeBSD  on Laptops



## Saurav_bhasin (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi all friends,


I have a Lenovo Thinkpad T61 Laptop with the following specifications:-

Intel Core Duo processor 2.40 GHz
128MB nVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M
Intel 802.11agn wireless


My primary NEED for a Unix like Distribution is as follows:

A. Programming need.
B. Compilers, Linkers and Debuggers.
C. Speed in Mathematical calculations.

Just plain working fast computing.

Please advice if  FreeBSD will be a good stable OS for Laptops.


Thanks
Saurav


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2009)

It should run FreeBSD just fine.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 22, 2009)

> I have a Lenovo Thinkpad T61 Laptop with the following specifications


Generally speaking, FreeBSD works very good on ThinkPads.



> Intel Core Duo processor 2.40 GHz


CPU scaling without any problems with *powerd*.



> 128MB nVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M


Open source *nv *driver or binary blob *nvidia *on i386.



> Intel 802.11agn wireless


Propably 4965agn, works great for me.



> A. Programming need.
> B. Compilers, Linkers and Debuggers.
> C. Speed in Mathematical calculations.


All of these will be possible without problems on FreeBSD.



> Please advice if  FreeBSD will be a good stable OS for Laptops.


I use it on a laptop (also ThinkPad) and works great.


----------



## Saurav_bhasin (Nov 22, 2009)

*Which ISO to download?*

I have finally decided on FreeBSD,

which Installation (.ISO) to procced :

AMD64 or I386, I am have a Intel -Core 2 (DUO) chipset 2.60 GHz which is in Intel x86 - 64 Architecture CPU.

So it should be AMD64 my guess?.

2nd qn: will my Wireless card and more importantly Nvidia Graphics card work with AMD64?

Thanks
Saurav


----------



## vermaden (Nov 22, 2009)

Use i386 mate (amd64 will gave you 64bits on Core 2 Duo but its not owrth it for desktop).

Currently there is no amd64 nVidia driver ...

WiFi should work ad amd64, but I used it only at i386, so cant confirm.

Also You will not have problems with WINE and Flash 10 on i386.

For standart CD-ROM install get disc1 image, if you would like to install from USB, hen bet memstick image and dd it onto your pendrive.


----------

